# MudSlingersTV to be @ Triple Canopy!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

"MudSlingersTV: If you are in the central Florida area we will be shooting our final episode at Triple Canopy Ranch Mud Bog in Lake Whales. We'd love to have a huge crowd to sling some mud with."


Some of you FL boys might want to slap on your MIMB shirts & go represent! :bigok:




PLEASE :bigok:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

im trying to go but $$$ is an issue and the week before im going to vegas so yeah.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll be there...


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i wanna but im goin to okeechobee mudfest instead !:bigok:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> "MudSlingersTV: If you are in the central Florida area we will be shooting our final episode at Triple Canopy Ranch Mud Bog in Lake Whales. We'd love to have a huge crowd to sling some mud with."
> 
> 
> Some of you FL boys might want to slap on your MIMB shirts & go represent! :bigok:
> ...




LOL ....I saw our old buddy Chris (Mud Mafia) was in the last episode........


----------



## Impact Fab (Jul 1, 2011)

Most of our crew was in the last episode..I was on the Can-AM XMR and Trisha is one of our closest friends...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stogi said:


> LOL ....I saw our old buddy Chris (Mud Mafia) was in the last episode........


yeah I almost just cut it off & deleted it right then. Made me sick.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ Guessing there's a bad back story to that? 

I haven't been there, but heard the mud isn't the greatest and the holes are too small thus over-crowded at big events. - That wouldn't make much sense for filming their last episode.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yea as much as i would like to see colt ford i think im backing out of this one tcr is really bad riding, and on a slow event it is packed so i know this one will be stupid....more i think about it more i decide not to go


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Amost every show I've watched has been exactly like that.. They have been to crappy parks/events and only showed the most *******-est groups there. Trashy people, stupid looking rigs... the works. Nothing like what our boys/gals here at MIMB are running.

And it's been mostly trucks.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have to agree with 425, their choice of editing does not seem to make much sense.
Promoting on T.V.; get drunk and drive hi-powered vehicles towards each other. I watch it, but not very impressed; not a very good representation for the sport of atving.
I'm all for a good time....they just need to pick and choose better footage.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed %100. It's weird I see FB posts and Tweets from them about_ ALL THE HOURS of footage we're cutting through to produce a show_, and then I watch the show and think, "and THIS is what they came up with?" #Disappointment

Maybe it will get better though... I mean, you got to think about it & remember, this is a mud show from the same people who bring is "Fishers ATV" ......... :greddy2:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

When/where does this show air? I've never seen it but sounds like I'm not missing much.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Outdoor Chanel, usually around 430 & 1030 Central, on monday nights.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Outdoor Chanel, usually around 430 & 1030 Central, on monday nights.


Yep. Monday nights-Outdoor chanel.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

so who went to tcr?


----------

